#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  API-653 Codes for exam Nov 2015

## gordoudo

Good afternoon.

i have the codes for exam API-653 Nov 2015, if anybody need it only tell me

API-571 2011
API-575 2014
API-577 2013
API-650 2014
API-651 2014


API-652 2014
API-653 2014
ASME Section V
ASME Section IXSee More: API-653 Codes for exam Nov 2015

----------


## juve0011

i need it, please help

----------


## simpanbuku

Gorduodo, May be you can upload it here as attachment or to other site such as MEDIAFIRE.COM or 4SHARED.COM

Much appreciate if your can help us here

----------


## gordoudo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I find it, on the web
Password ICP2015

----------


## gordoudo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I find it, on the web
Password ICP2015

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks for your information

----------


## walead

Dear Gordoudo;
i am looking the API Exam. please send it to    walead_w@yahoo.co.uk

regards

----------


## walead

Dear Gordoudo;
i am looking the API Exam. please send it to    walead_w@yahoo.co.uk

regards

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very muchhh, BRO.

----------


## simpanbuku

Marvellous!!!

----------


## santanusaha

It will be really helpful if you can share all the standards. if possible please!!

Santanu Saha
santanurini@gmail.com

----------


## santanusaha

It will be really helpful if you can share all the standards. if possible please!!

Santanu Saha
santanurini@gmail.com

----------


## endah

Many thank for share

See More: API-653 Codes for exam Nov 2015

----------


## santanusaha

there is no link. can you provide the download link?
thanks in advance.

----------


## arminhes

dear friend  "gordoudo" 

could you share me the codes for exam API-653 Nov 2015, especially API 650, 653 please.

My email is arminhes@yahoo.com.mx

thank you very much

----------


## Jay Cee

Hi Gordoudo,
Can I have access to them for the Nov exam

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you very much.

----------


## akashdruva892

Sir , Link  is expired,
pLEASE REUPLOAD OR CAN YOUR SEND THE THE RAR FIEL TO 
akashdruva892@gmail.com

----------


## amjadmalik75

Any body can share APHA 22nd edition please?

----------


## GvdB

Good day,

Kindly update the link. That would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank You.

----------


## acier58

> Good afternoon.
> 
> i have the codes for exam API-653 Nov 2015, if anybody need it only tell me
> 
> API-571 2011
> API-575 2014
> API-577 2013
> API-650 2014
> API-651 2014
> ...







> Good day,
> 
> Kindly update the link. That would be greatly appreciated. 
> 
> Thank You.



The link posted by *gordoudo* is not active (dead).
But all these codes (with their latest editions) have been shared in this forum.
You just have to search.

----------


## GvdB

Thanks acier58.

Will do.

----------


## gordoudo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new link

----------


## nals3

hi anyone with api 651 (2014) and 652 (2014)?

----------


## aqeeb

It will be really helpful if you can share all the standards. if possible please share with me: s_aqeeb@hotmail.com.
The below link has been expire.


Thanks for your help.See More: API-653 Codes for exam Nov 2015

----------

